# LED-Beamer - bringt das was?



## retrogamer (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ich wollte mir einen kleinen Beamer holen.

Hier im Peal Katalog ist einer auf Seite 23.
Ein SceneLights HDMI-Led Beamer für 169€

Er ist angegeben mit 42 Ansi Lumen und 600:1 Kontrast.
Außerdem einer Auflösung von 640x480.
Lampenlebenszeit von 20000 Stunden

Was ich mich frage ist ob so ein Ding was bringt.
Der Raum indem ich Filme guckt ist eig total abgedunkelt, da ich bislang da einen DIY-Beamer aus einem Overheadprojektor benutze, womit ich eig. zufrieden bin. Nur besonders hell ist er nicht.

Nur bei "richtigen Beamer" list man was von 2000 und 2500 Ansi Lumen und nun frage ich mich ob man 42 überhaupt sieht^^ ?!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern?


----------



## dot (25. Dezember 2009)

Ist die gebotene Aufloesung nicht schon ein K.O. Kriterium?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2009)

Also für mich wäre die Auflösung viel zu mickrig, wenn man bedenkt das normale DVD-Filme mit einer Auflösung von 720x576 auf den Silberling gebannt sind. 
Eine Lichtleistung im Zweistelligen Bereich, ich weiß ja nicht. da braucht man wahrscheinlich einen Raum ohne Fenster, der komplett Tiefschwarz gestrichen ist damit was auf der Leinwand ankommt.
Für mich wäre auch der Händler nen KO-Kriterium, ich hab bis jetzt zweimal was von Pearl gekauft was etwas mit Strom zutun hatte, beide Sachen haben 5 Minuten nach dem Auspacken angefangen zu Qualmen .


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich hab mal nen testbericht gelesen, ich zitiere mal daraus, das sollte alle fragen beseitigen 

"Pro:
niedriger Preis, geringer Energieverbrauch

Kontra:
das Bild ist selbst als Witz nicht witzig
" 
SceneLights HDMI-LED Beamer - Erfahrungsbericht - SceneLights HDMI-LED-Beamer "Home Cinema"


----------



## retrogamer (25. Dezember 2009)

*Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern? *


----------



## feivel (26. Dezember 2009)

ich würde ja sowas nicht kaufen..nichtmal als monitor für ne alte atarikonsole XD


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Dezember 2009)

Jep und weil sich keiner mit bisl ahnung so nen ding kaufen würde, hat folglich auch keiner so wirklich erfahrung mit den dingern. 

Ich hab nur schon div Tests gesehen ( z.b bei Focus.de gibts nen test mit Video ) auch dort wird gesagt für unterwegs ganz ok wenn man schnell mal nen urlaubsfilm zeigen möchte, aber für mehr taugts nicht.

@Feivel bisi OT aber der film aus deinem Avatar is echt witzig


----------



## retrogamer (26. Dezember 2009)

Jo ich dachte nur nen richtiger Beamer kostet mich min. 600 Euro in der Anschaffung und dann alle 2000 Stunden nochmal 300-400 Euro... das macht im direkten Vergeich knapp 4000€ zu 169€ ...

Ich weiß ja dass hier auch viele Spinner unterwegs sind die gerne zu viel Geld für Dinge ausgeben ... so Leute die meinen dass ihre Teufel 1000 Euro Soundanlage absolut nötig ist. Ich bin mit meiner Aldi 50 Euro 5.1 Anlage mehr als zufrieden.

Ich denke mal ich teste mal so einen Beamer, kann ihn ja zurück geben wenn es wirklich nichts ist.

Ich weiß noch damals als die Stimmen gegen meinen 250W DIY Beamer übermächtig warten ... "Das kanns vergessen" blabla^^ "Damit kannse nix sehen" "Augenkrebs" ... ich finds völlig ok ..

Denke ist einfach das falsche Forum. Hier sind zu wenig Leute die Kompromisse bei Technik eingehen - eher Leute die sich das beste kaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Dezember 2009)

Das stimmt schonmal garnicht  Ich hab auch keine tausende Euro für meinen Beamer ausgegeben, ich bin auch kompromisse eingegangen, nur ma als kleines bsp, auf Ebay bekommst auch gebrauchte Beamer für 150€ ohne Lampe, die dinger kannste für knapp 80-100€ auf Xenon umrüsten. Dann kostet dich ne ersatzlampe auch nur noch 25€. DIY gibts ja genug im Netz, dort gibts auch ne liste von Beamern die sich besonders eignen für so nen umbau.  

Wenn du nen DIY Beamer daheim hast und da schon die helligkeit bemängelst was erwartest du dan von dem ding, dein Overhead beamer wird warscheinlich ne 10 mal höhere lumenleistung bringen als der billigbeamer.


----------



## retrogamer (26. Dezember 2009)

naja ich werde ihn mal testen ... kann ihn ja free zurückgeben wenn er nichts ist ... thx


----------



## skankee (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch nen LED Beamer mit ca 10 Lumen. Im Direkten Vergleich mit nem 37° LCD ist das Bild dunkler und die Farben sind nicht so satt ( kein wunder ... ), aber man kann es sich auf jeden fall angucken. Der Raum muss aber wirklich richtig abgedunkelt sein, sonst sieht man nichtmehr viel. Der Vorteil ist wie schon gesagt dass es bei der Anschaffung und im unterhalt billiger ist als ein normaler Beamer.


----------



## earthgrom (27. Dezember 2009)

schau doch auf youtube.com nach, da gibts ne menge praxisfilme. raum muss total abgedunkelt sein und dann haste normales fernsehbild in etwa, also kein hd. besser als diese rückprojektionsfernseher sind die auf jeden fall.


----------



## retrogamer (27. Dezember 2009)

Auf youtube sehen die Ergebnisse echt gut aus.

Also so viel mehr Power wird mein Overhead nicht haben. Sobald ich eine 60W Lampe mit Lampenschirm an mache sehe ich GAR NICHTS mehr von meinem Overhead-Bild. Bei Dunkelheit wie gesagt ok.

Ich denke so einen Beamer werde ich also mal testen.


----------



## feivel (27. Dezember 2009)

oweia, viel glück, aber kinovergnügen würd ich mir damit nicht erwarten.


----------



## retrogamer (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich weiß ja ... und manche nörgeln sogar an ihrem 3000 Lumen HD Beamer rum ...


----------



## Necthor (30. Dezember 2009)

hmm....,

dass es hier nur Leute gibt die nur das teuerste wollen stimmt so nicht.
Ich bin zwar neu im Forum bin aber schon länger als stiller Leser dabei.
Mein Eindruck ist eher, dass man versucht im Rahmen der genannten Investitionssumme zu helfen.
Das ist aber nur möglich wenn das Budget auch zu den wünschen passt.

Es muss ja kein ÜberBeamer wie dieser hier sein: 
Beamer-Discount - Vivitek H9080FD

Diesen hier überlege ich selber zu kaufen nur die Auflösung von 800x600 ist mir zu wenig.  1024x768 währen besser:
LG HS200 DLP-Beamer, LED-Beamer: Beamer Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## listi2000 (6. Januar 2010)

am besten ist es immer noch wenn man sich so ein Gerät vor dem Kauf live ansieht, wenn möglich


----------



## draidi (28. Juni 2010)

hallo
ich bin neu hier, habe jetzt so einiges gelesen über den home cinema. ich habe ihn mir vor 3 wochen gekauft, seit 2 wochen ist er bei der reperatur. hatte plötzlich schwarz/ weiß bild.
ich meinte auch gleich ich möchte das geld gutgeschrieben haben, das ding ist einfach zu schlecht. die auflösung eine katastrophe, viel zu dunkel. und überhaupt das ding brummt irre laut. 

so nun habe ich verglichen und finde den SceneLights HDMI-DLP-Beamer SVGA mit Mediaplayer "Home Cinema DL-300"  gar nicht mal so schlecht. ist um einiges besser und kostet nur 130 euro mehr. 

wir würden den beamer gern als tv nutzen aber nicht mehr wie 300 eus ausgeben.
kann wer helfen bei dieser entscheidung?  tips ratschläge gern gesehen  
danke danke danke


----------



## Larson (28. Juni 2010)

Ich würde dir den hier empfehlen: 

  Samsung  SP-P400B PocketImager Projektor

oder den hier mit HDMI falls du es brauchst:

    Samsung SP-P410M DLP-Projektor

Liegt zwar über deinem Budget, aber ich bin mir sicher das du es nicht beräust. 3 Jahre garantie auf den Beamer und die LED!!! Ich besitze selbst den 400er und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab ca. eine Bilddiagonale von 1,60m, damit kann man auch Tagsüber noch TV gucken. Reaktionszeit ist auch spitze.

mfg


----------



## draidi (28. Juni 2010)

danke erst mal für die antwort. doch der ist leider viel zu teuer.. da kann ich mir gleich nen flat kaufen XD 

was haltet ihr dann von dem hier? 

Beamer-Discount - Acer X110

hdtv, und der andere hat auch hd. 

gruß draidi


----------



## Necthor (4. September 2010)

Hast Du dir einen LED-Beamer gekauft, viell. den Home Cinema DL-300 !?

Wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen hast Du gemacht?
http://www.pearl.de/a-PX1203-1020.shtml?query=dl-300


----------

